# Reproduction Parts



## Freqman1 (Aug 22, 2013)

Repo Ballooner Bicycle Parts

The following is a list (off the top of my head) of repo parts for ballooners that I know of. Parts I’m not going to list are those that came on complete repos such as the Schwinn Phantom (1995), Columbia RX5 (1986), ’41 Columbia Superb- F9T replica to include girls model (1997), and ’48 Roadmaster Luxury Liner (1998). 

It should be noted that particularly desirable frames have been modified from girls or more common models e.g. ‘37/8 RMS girls-to-boys conversion, ’39 Monark (Airman) full suspension conversion (at least two built so far), ’40 Huffman Twin Flex conversions, ’37 Super Streamline Model conversions. 

If you know of others or feel I made an error please add your info. 

Tanks (fiberglass)-Schwinn Aerocycle, Schwinn Autocycle/Motorbike-pre war(straight bar hanging tank), Elgin Robin, Huffman big tanks (‘40-41), ‘37 Roadmaster Supreme(bug eye), ‘38 Roadmaster Supreme (four gill),Monark Five Bar, Schwinn 20” cantilever, ‘38-40 Shelby Airflo Speedline, Mercury ’39-41 

Tanks (steel)-Schwinn Motorbike (B10), Schwinn Autocycle/Motorbike pre-war (straight bar hanging tank), ’38-40 Shelby Airflo Speedline (about 10 made), ’37 Road Master Supreme (about 10 made-Chuck Rosa), Schwinn post war cantilever (B6/Phantom), Schwinn post war straight bar, Schwinn DX, Monark (Super Deluxe), ‘48-53 Roadmaster, ‘39-41 Westfield, ‘50-56 Columbia

Guards-Just about all Schwinn guards, Dayton mesh guards, ’36 Huffman Super Streamline, ’38-40 Shelby Airflo (I believe these have been done in both aluminum and steel although possibly just one-offs, and fiberglass are being produced)

Racks—Most post war Schwinn, ’38-40 Shelby Airflo (fiberglass), Elgin Twin with battery pod

Pedals- Torrington 10 pedals, Magna Pedals (round and rectangular reflectors), Torrington 15 Streamline pedals, Majestic Streamline pedals, Torrington Signal pedals (boys), Elgin Bluebird/Robin/Skylark pedals

Other parts of note-Shelby ‘goose egg’ taillight (fiberglass and steel), Shelby ‘Airflo’ handlebars , Elgin Bluebird –headlight glass/ grips/ head badge/ and fender ornament, Wald ‘tomahawk’ stems, Schwinn crossbar speedometer housings and components to include horn and light buttons, various speedometers—most notably triangular Clipper, Speedometer faces -Schwinn/ Clipper/ Travelog, Schwinn Aerocycle taillight, Delta Defender taillight, Huffman/Firestone ‘putter’ stem, ‘ash tray’ speedo housing (usually on Dayton/National Super Streamlines), Mercury ‘pod’ light housing, Elgin Twin head shroud, Fender ornaments-Mercury/ Hiawatha,/Western Flyer, Elgin Gull stem mounted ornament, Monark Silver King hex bars/speedo housing,  Schwinn ‘pogo’ seat, Chassis for Mesinger ‘tornado’ spring Airflo seat (found on ’37 Dayton/Nationals and German made Indian)


V/r Shawn


----------



## abe lugo (Aug 22, 2013)

*20" Schwinn deluxe items*

Fiberglass Schwinn 20" DX tank, 20" deluxe guard, Phantom style headlight cover (though I do believe this was never a production item). Bicyclebones mostly sells these.

Metal repop Delta long battery tube, apparently short battery tube were also made a long time ago. jrapozabikes on ebay

You can also make a list of repop Badges, I think Shawn might know them all.

Maybe also add the seller if you know who still sells the parts


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Aug 22, 2013)

Thank you for posting this Shawn. It helps to know what reproduction parts are out there if you are looking at a particular bicycle.


----------



## fordsnake (Aug 22, 2013)

OK, here's my list of known reproduction parts, this was compiled in 1986! I didn't include decals, badges, speedometer faces and assorted lenses; Troxel Tool Box Streamline Saddle, Troxel Non Tool Box Streamline Saddle, Monark 46-49 Head Shroud, Monark Tank Guard Rails , Monark Pedestal Light Base, Monark Pedestal Light Aluminum Top, 39-41 Mercury Head Shroud, 39-41 Mercury Headlight Lens, 36-38 Mercury Dual Head Light & Speedometer Housing, Monark Silver King, Delta Horn Button, Delta ‘Tear Drop’ aluminum rear light housing,Delta ‘Goose Egg’ aluminum rear light housing, Delta “Early SK’ aluminum rear light housing, Delta Torpedo Horn/Light w/vents, Silver King Fin fits on light above, Silver King speedometer housing (both round & hex handlebar), Silver King aluminum luggage carrier, Monark Silver King Hex aluminum truss rods, Monark Silver King Center Butterfly Kickstand, Elgin Bluebird front fender ornament, Bluebird 3 piece Headlight Bezel, Bluebird front lens, Robin Hanging Tank, Robin & Skylark lens, Bluebird & Robin Gooseneck, Bluebird Speedometer Cable bracket, Bluebird & Skylark pedal blocks, Bluebird & Skylark ‘End Plate’ for pedal, Twin-Bar  3- piece Head Set, Twin-Bar Dual Lights Head Set, Twin-Bar 60 Hanging Tank, Elgin Battery Pack Rear Carrier, Huffman Twin – Flex & Dayton Streamliner ‘Crows Beak’ chain guard, Dayton Polished SS Mess chain guard, Dayton Huffman Dual Headlight Bracket, Zephyr Tank, Streamline Gooseneck, Evinrude Streamflow Front Fender headlight base, Evinrude Streamflow Speedometer Housing, Shelby Donald Duck Head, Shelby Speedline Airflo Tank & Insert, Shelby Speedline Airflo Headlight Bezel & Lens, Shelby Speedline Airflo aluminum rear carrier, Shelby Speedline Airflo aluminum chain guard, Shelby“Flared” Front fender, Schwinn Pre War AutoCycle Hanging Tank, Schwinn Aerocycle Tail-Light Lens, Schwinn Aerocycle Headlight-Light Lens, Schwinn Aerocycle Headlight-Light Bezel, Schwinn Auotocycle Amber Glass Tank Reflectors, Schwinn Crossbar Speedometer Housing, Phantom Tank, Phantom wear taps, Phantom leather seat, Phantom Luggage Carrier, Schwinn Fender Bomb, Phantom Fenders, Schwinn Large Rear Fender Reflector, B-6 Fenders, B-6 Tank, Pre War Hanging Tank, Schwinn Delta handlebar horn button, Seiss Dual-Headlight bracket for truss rods, Seiss Dual-Headlight bracket for springer forks, BF Goodrich “Silvertown” WW tires, Monark pedestal light lens, Monark Rocketship ornament, Early Torrington's Pedal blocks, X-53 Western Flyer rear ornament, X-53 Western Flyer aluminum Headlight cover, X-53 Western Flyer Rear Reflector Housing, Western Flyer & Mercury “Pilot” front fender ornament, Hiawatha Front Fender Ornament


----------



## abe lugo (Aug 22, 2013)

*quite a list!*



fordsnake said:


> OK, here's my list of known reproduction parts, this was compiled in 1986! I didn't include decals, badges, speedometer faces and assorted lenses;
> Troxel Tool Box Streamline Saddle, Troxel Non Tool Box Streamline Saddle,
> Monark 46-49 Head Shroud, Monark Tank Guard Rails , Monark Pedestal Light Base, Monark Pedestal Light Aluminum Top,
> 39-41 Mercury Head Shroud, 39-41 Mercury Headlight Lens, 36-38 Mercury Dual Head Light & Speedometer Housing, Monark Silver King,
> ...




nothing like a big block of words to make me crazy.
BTW 1986! These parts are classic too? 
Not sure if Freqman1 wanted to show what is available now, or has been re popped ever since, but you list is a great swap list, cause you ever know-
It's a great list Fordsnake!


----------



## fordsnake (Aug 22, 2013)

Good eye...I was curious who was up for the challenge to break down the list?  First glance appears overwhelming, but it's rather easy if you just look! Much like discovering these repo parts on existing bikes...you better look – Caveat Emptor!


----------



## oldwhizzer (Aug 22, 2013)

*Repo Parts*

Many parts on that list are not being made any more !


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 22, 2013)

oldwhizzer said:


> Many parts on that list are not being made any more !




This is true but like Carlton said above you need to be aware these parts were reproduced in case you are looking at a particular bike--even if it came out of an old timers collection because a lot of these parts were reproduced a long time ago and by now some of them may actually have _real _patina! Also some of these have been reproduced by more than one person e.g. Dayton mesh guards so knowing what to look for is critical because a lot of these parts are on the high end models and if you're plunking down several thousand dollars it pays to know what you should be getting as evidenced lately by some unscrupulous sellers. Heck even knowledgeable sellers/buyers have a hard time with some of this stuff. V/r Shawn


----------



## sqrly (Aug 22, 2013)

Bowden spacelander sprocket
HD sprocket


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Aug 22, 2013)

Awesome thread/idea! Thank you!!


----------



## babyjesus (Aug 23, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> This is true but like Carlton said above you need to be aware these parts were reproduced in case you are looking at a particular bike--even if it came out of an old timers collection because a lot of these parts were reproduced a long time ago and by now some of them may actually have _real _patina! Also some of these have been reproduced by more than one person e.g. Dayton mesh guards so knowing what to look for is critical because a lot of these parts are on the high end models and if you're plunking down several thousand dollars it pays to know what you should be getting as evidenced lately by some unscrupulous sellers. Heck even knowledgeable sellers/buyers have a hard time with some of this stuff. V/r Shawn




Exactly!  Well said Shawn.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 23, 2013)

sqrly said:


> Bowden spacelander sprocket
> HD sprocket




I didn't include any Bowden stuff because I was only addressing ballooners. The Bowden is a middleweight--another reason I don't want one. I realize there has been a lot of pre-33 stuff reporoduced as well but that is outside my area of interest. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 23, 2013)

*Follow-up*

I purposely did not split out the parts still being reproduced because some of these are done in very limited quantities, are not available to everyone, and many times are expensive. Certain items such as headbadges and decals can be produced by many different people at any given time e.g. Nostalgic Reflections. I think as technologies such as 3d printing become more prevalent (cheaper) we will see even more reporoduced parts and they will probably be pretty darn accurate and if demand is high enough will be relatively inexpensive. There are people out there today with the capability to do one-offs for their own projects and unless they identify the part most would never know once its painted/plated and attached to the bike. This to me is where the beauty/value of original bikes will trump a restoration every time. I don't want to re-start the whole original/resto argument in this thread and think both have a place in the hobby. I have done a restoration (working on three right now) and have a couple of restored bikes in my collection already but the original bikes are my 'references' when it comes to studying/evaluating other bikes. V/r Shawn


----------



## sqrly (Aug 23, 2013)

Sorry. Didnt realize it was specifically balloon bikes.  I just added what I knew for sure had been reproduced.  I think nearly the entire bowden has been repoped.  I also know that the HD sprocket has been repoped and have seen a couple on ebay that were listed as original.  Careful what you buy.


----------



## Gary Mc (Aug 23, 2013)

*Carlton's Task - Done!!!!!!!!!!*

*OK, here's Carlton's list of known reproduction parts compiled in 1986 all sorted!!!!!!!!!*


BF Goodrich “Silvertown” WW tires
Dayton Huffman Dual Headlight Bracket
Dayton Polished SS Mess chain guard
Dayton Streamliner ‘Crows Beak’ chain guard
Delta ‘Goose Egg’ aluminum rear light housing
Delta ‘Tear Drop’ aluminum rear light housing
Delta “Early SK’ aluminum rear light housing
Delta Torpedo Horn/Light w/vents
Elgin Battery Pack Rear Carrier
Elgin Bluebird & Robin Gooseneck
Elgin Bluebird & Skylark ‘End Plate’ for pedal
Elgin Bluebird & Skylark pedal blocks
Elgin Bluebird 3 piece Headlight Bezel
Elgin Bluebird front fender ornament
Elgin Bluebird front lens
Elgin Bluebird Speedometer Cable bracket
Elgin Robin & Skylark lens
Elgin Robin Hanging Tank
Elgin Twin-Bar 3- piece Head Set
Elgin Twin-Bar 60 Hanging Tank
Elgin Twin-Bar Dual Lights Head Set
Evinrude Streamflow Front Fender headlight base
Evinrude Streamflow Speedometer Housing
Hiawatha Front Fender Ornament
Huffman Twin – Flex  ‘Crows Beak’ chain guard
Mercury Dual Head Light & Speedometer Housing 36-38
Mercury Head Shroud 39-41
Mercury Headlight Lens 39-41
Monark 46-49 Head Shroud
Monark Pedestal Light Aluminum Top
Monark Pedestal Light Base
Monark pedestal light lens
Monark Rocketship ornament
Monark Silver King aluminum luggage carrier
Monark Silver King Center Butterfly Kickstand
Monark Silver King Delta Horn Button
Monark Silver King Fin fits on light above
Monark Silver King Hex aluminum truss rods
Monark Silver King speedometer housing (both round & hex handlebar)
Monark Tank Guard Rails
Schwinn Aerocycle Headlight-Light Bezel
Schwinn Aerocycle Headlight-Light Lens
Schwinn Aerocycle Tail-Light Lens
Schwinn Auotocycle Amber Glass Tank Reflectors
Schwinn B-6 Fenders
Schwinn B-6 Tank
Schwinn Crossbar Speedometer Housing
Schwinn Delta handlebar horn button
Schwinn Fender Bomb
Schwinn Large Rear Fender Reflector
Schwinn Phantom leather seat, Phantom Luggage Carrier
Schwinn Phantom Tank, Phantom wear taps
Schwinn Pre War AutoCycle Hanging Tank
Schwinn Pre War Hanging Tank
Scwinn Phantom Fenders
Seiss Dual-Headlight bracket for springer forks
Seiss Dual-Headlight bracket for truss rods
Shelby Donald Duck Head
Shelby Speedline Airflo aluminum chain guard, Shelby“Flared” Front fender
Shelby Speedline Airflo aluminum rear carrier
Shelby Speedline Airflo Headlight Bezel & Lens
Shelby Speedline Airflo Tank & Insert
Streamline Gooseneck
Torrington's Pedal blocks - Early
Troxel Non Tool Box Streamline Saddle
Troxel Tool Box Streamline Saddle
Western Flyer & Mercury “Pilot” front fender ornament
X-53 Western Flyer aluminum Headlight cover
X-53 Western Flyer rear ornament
X-53 Western Flyer Rear Reflector Housing
Zephyr Tank


----------



## bricycle (Aug 23, 2013)

You (and Carlton, Shawn, Abe) ROCK!!!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 2, 2014)

*Still available?*

Found this thread while searching for some info on Skylark weighted pedal blocks. Anyone know if they are indeed still available? Maybe some one has a set lying around that never got to put on a project? Thanks guys. Mike


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Mar 25, 2018)

DID I SEE A MONARK PEDESTAL LIGHT BASE IN THAT ASSORTMENT OF PARTS?  
IF SO PLEASE SEND A PIC AND PRICE SHIPPED.
WESPINCHOT@YAHOO.COM


----------



## CWCMAN (Mar 25, 2018)

That post was over 4 years ago.
That list was a list of parts that have been reproduced throughout the years. It was not a parts for sale list.


----------



## ranman (Mar 26, 2018)

Great lists! I’m glad they were brought back to the top so I could copy for future reference and add my 2 cents.
I have repopped the bezel for the 38 bluebird although only a handful in existence and most apparently have the bezel?
Also based on the same restoration project I have now repopped the tombstone reflector brackets.


----------



## ranman (Sep 25, 2020)

I still have one quality bezel and one Elgin reflector holder left if anyone is in need.


----------



## Carlos0056 (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## Carlos0056 (Sep 25, 2020)

I'm looking for that metal tank


----------

